# Comment libérer de la place sur ipod?



## Fab151 (9 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Mon ipod est plein et quand il est relié à mon ordinateur, l'icone dans itunes indique que 1/3 du disque est utilisé + quasiment 2/3 de fichiers appelés "autres".

Comment puis-je faire de la place pour pouvoir mettre d'autres fichiers audio?
Je précise que je n'ai ni fichiers vidéo ni jeux sur l'appareil.

Merci d'avance!

Fabrice.


----------



## Gwen (9 Octobre 2008)

As-tu bien regardé tous les onglets dans iTunes concernant ton iPod. Peut-être que la synchro du calendrier est activée par exemple.


----------



## eleonooore (9 Octobre 2008)

Tu ne synchroniserais pas tes photos sans le savoir ? Parce que ça me semble vraiment beaucoup, chez moi le "Autres" représente une toute petite portion de l'ensemble.
Vérifie dans l'onglet "Photos" (et dans les autres, tant qu'à faire  )


----------



## fandipod (9 Octobre 2008)

Oui bizarre ton histoire cher ami... Regarde bien partout..


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2008)

Quel modèle d'iPOD? si ce n'est pas un iPOD Touch, alors il est possible de le faire monter comme disque dur externe sur le bureau. Peut-être y as-tu glissé ainsi des fichiers, non?


----------

